# Noob 8 string tuning question



## Werwolf999 (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting an Agile 8 and was wondering what kinds of tuning other 8 string users are using. Thanks.


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1 (Nov 25, 2009)

I tune my 8 down a half-step to; F Bb Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 25, 2009)

Could tune it with a high A if you wanted instead of a low F#. Then theres a whole range of open tunings you could try.

They are such a recent creation, anythings game really. Try different things, see what works and what doesn't. I'm sure a lot of people here would be interested in hearing new ideas for tunings. I would like to experiment with open tunings and drone strings.


----------



## omgmjgg (Nov 25, 2009)

F# A E A D G B e

E A E A D G B e

E A D A D G B e


----------



## Werwolf999 (Nov 25, 2009)

omgmjgg said:


> F# A E A D G B e
> 
> E A E A D G B e
> 
> E A D A D G B e



F# A E A D G B E sounds perfect as I'm using a 7 tuned to A atm.

Question, if you used this tuning, wouldn't this mean you'd have to add an extra step to play a bar chord on the lowest strings?

|-----|-----|-----|--X--|----A
|--X--|-----|-----|-----|---- F#


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 25, 2009)

If you want to stick with A standard, just use that and add a low E to it.


----------



## Werwolf999 (Nov 25, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> If you want to stick with A standard, just use that and add a low E to it.



Sounds like a plan!


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 25, 2009)

I would probably tune one to ADGCFBbDG because high A strings don't take to bending very well as I've found out, sadly.


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 25, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> I would probably tune one to ADGCFBbDG because high A strings don't take to bending very well as I've found out, sadly.



It depends on what kind of strings you have. My Octave 4 Plus high A (okay, Ab) is very bendable.


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 25, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> It depends on what kind of strings you have. My Octave 4 Plus high A (okay, Ab) is very bendable.



like crazy minor third bendable or controlled half-step bendable?

The instructions which came with my octave4plus strings say this at the end:

"This string can't bend more than 1/2 step, so don't tune to a A and then bend up a minor third... you will have done all of the above for nothing. BTW, this is not an E string so don't play it like one."

At like $7 per string after shipping, I've been afraid to even try bending one


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 25, 2009)

When I had an 8 I tuned it: F#-B-E-A-D-F#-B-E and used 9-68 strings.


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 25, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> like crazy minor third bendable or controlled half-step bendable?
> 
> The instructions which came with my octave4plus strings say this at the end:
> 
> ...



Minor third? Definitely not, but I can't get any of my strings to bend that far, anyway.  With the .007" I can get a solid half step or so, but it's not a bend I have to be careful with. I might be able to get a step or so out of it, except that the adjacent string gets in the way, and I have to bend it too far out of the way to be comfortable. It feels about as tight as the .009" (I think) next to it.


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 25, 2009)

Yeah that's why I leave mine at G, so bending up a minor third only brings the tension up to Bb-ish levels. One of these days I'll get adventurous and try Ab and then A if that works out.


----------



## Werwolf999 (Nov 25, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> When I had an 8 I tuned it: F#-B-E-A-D-F#-B-E and used 9-68 strings.



Lol, you know I'll be coming to you for a BKP Warpig for it, right?


----------



## Explorer (Nov 25, 2009)

Full fifths with a high A4 at the 28" scale.

For my 25.5", I use either full fifths with a high B4, or EADGCFAD. The latter tuning allows using the same instrument for either bass or guitar standard work, which is handy when working within an indeterminate role....


----------

